
Why Coding is Not The New Literacy - mgunes
http://distorte.tumblr.com/post/19393698578/why-coding-is-not-the-new-literacy
======
breakyerself
I know a lot of people who would have benefited from being exposed to the
logical kind of thinking neccesary to programming. I don't think learning to
program neccesitates that you will also become a critical thinker, but I
really think it would help. I feel America is becoming a superstitious
backwater and anything that combats that has my vote.

